# Tobacco Harm Reduction Conference



## fbb1964 (15/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-04-14_tobacco-harm-reduction-conference.html

*Tobacco Harm Reduction Conference*
Posted 14th April 2021 by Dave Cross





The Global Tobacco & Nicotine Forum (GTNF) Trust is extending an invitation to all with an interest in vaping and tobacco harm reduction (THR) to attend a special half-day online e-conference. The event will feature a number of well-known experts talking about a range of issues that face consumers and manufacturers during this “critical year”.
The “_In Focus: Tobacco Harm Reduction_” (1) e-conference takes place on:


April 27, 2021
GMT 13:00-18:10
Patricia Kovacevic, Elise Rasmussen, and Joe Murillo will open the proceedings before hearing from the keynote speaker.

Then David Abrams, a pro-choice/pro-vaping professor at the Department of Social and Behavioural Sciences at New York University, will chair a session titled _The evidence for THR: Dispelling the Myths_.

Delon Human, president of Health Diplomats, will chair the second session looking _Behind the smokescreen: The scientific realities_. The panel will examine the state of the scientific evidence for THR products in reducing risks to individuals. They will also touch on the scientific facts surrounding the EVALI lung disease outbreak that only happened to Americans using adulterated black market THC products.

Following a short break, the deliciously forthright Clive Bates will moderate an open mic session. The director of Counterfactual Consulting is always compulsive viewing when he mixes deep knowledge and insight with his acerbic wit. He will be joined by four panelists who are genuine experts in the world of tobacco harm and alternative nicotine products: Karl Fagerstrom, Delon Human, James Murphy, and the prolific Riccardo Polosa.

For those unable to watch, you can keep up to date with the event on GTFN’s Twitter account (2).

If you wish to take up the invitation, you will need to register online first: https://live.infocusthr.org/#section_register

*References:*

In Focus: Tobacco Harm Reduction - https://www.infocusthr.org/
GTNF on Twitter - https://twitter.com/gtnf2021/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

